# "audio" brand t-shirts...



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

Anyone have a source for t-shirts that support our enthusiast lifestyle??? I saw THX has some on their site a while back and would really love to have an Elite shirt. onder:




Brian in Bakersfield...


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

First place I'd check would be eBay - checked just now, and found a THX shirt, and an Elite Kuro shirt.


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

I've got a call into Pioneer to see if they can hook me up with something for my birthday (41) on Sunday. The Audio Research one on ebay with the Marantz was cool.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

found this one on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/got-home-th...7?pt=US_Mens_Tshirts&var=&hash=item9bffbe9776


----------



## handroud (Nov 21, 2011)

hi Brian,

your from bakersfield? which part? im in the Northwest area. do you know anyone who are also into Home theaters? maybe we could make a group or something. Share ideas.

Thanks,
handroyd.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd say your best bet would be to make contact with the manufacturer. I have a couple of tee shirts that I got from RBH Sound, I even have a nice coat with embroidered logo on the shoulder. A lot of these companies will not/do not license anyone to use their logo's so product merchandise is not easy to come by. Trade shows are also a great place to get merchandise.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Emotiva makes both tshirts and polos, pricey tho. Was supposed to get a free tshirt with my purchase of the XPA-5 in July, even reminded them in Sept when I picked up my UPA-2, but they never bothered to send it so couldnt tell you if they look good.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

All the audio shirts i have i've gotten for free at shows and such.:T


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

TypeA said:


> Emotiva makes both tshirts and polos, pricey tho. Was supposed to get a free tshirt with my purchase of the XPA-5 in July, even reminded them in Sept when I picked up my UPA-2, but they never bothered to send it so couldnt tell you if they look good.


I got a free Emo t-shirt with my Ultra 12 sub purchase. 

They're just plain white with black "Emotiva" on them, though. (inverse of the little sponsor badge at the top of the page, here) Nothing remotely fancy.


----------



## SALESEPHOTO (Jul 5, 2009)

I googled audio t-shirts and got many replies some where off the wall companys I never heard of some name brands, so checj it out. Let me know what you find.


----------

